# Need some help!! My bunny chipped his tooth-



## ThumperMama (Oct 22, 2017)

I was grooming my bunny, Thumper and noticed his bottom right tooth is chipped. What do I do? 
Thank you in advance!
-Mel:cry1:


----------



## Aki (Oct 22, 2017)

Is your rabbit eating normally? (the way he eats and the quantity - is his poop normal in size?) If the answer is yes, you can probably leave it if it's just a small chip on one tooth. Rabbit's teeth grow and wear themselves constantly (that's why hay is so important). So if the teeth causes no pain preventing the rabbit to eat and that it's just chipped and not out of its natural axis, the chipped teeth will just grow and the top part will wear itselt until it looks normal again - in a few weeks you won't be able to see any difference with the other teeth. If the tooth looks even slightly bent or that your rabbit is showing any sign of pain you'll have to go to the vet.


----------



## jamesewaller (Oct 22, 2017)

ThumperMama said:


> I was grooming my bunny, Thumper and noticed his bottom right tooth is chipped. What do I do?
> Thank you in advance!
> -Mel:cry1:


-dear mel..-the info about rabbits,-check the library here at rol--a rabbits teeth are constantly growing-1-2mm per week,if it is a chipped tooth l/r quad ..a younger bun should recover easier than a much older one-might watch her to find out if it happened on the cage,-lots of grasses,-some-pellets and I support probotics to support the gut flora-this enhances the imunne system,and clean daily h2o...hope all this helps you-short of a visit to a exotic vet..sincerely james waller
:runningrabbit::heartbeat:


----------



## ThumperMama (Oct 23, 2017)

Tysm for the message. My bunny thumper, he just turned one yr old. I think he did it from his cage. All day he is out to play around my house. But at night he is put to bed in his room. So he doesn't hurt himself while everyone is sleeping and I think it was from that. He has a great diet. Exapenaive pellets, lots of fresh veggies, lots of hay and etc. he teeth just look the same to me since he was little. That's why I'm worried. Do all bunnies teeth grow? All breeds? Yes he's eating and using his litter box just fine. An the chip is the corner. I'll try to take a pic of it and send it. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## ThumperMama (Nov 28, 2017)

HII are you online?? I really need help!! Can you msg me back plz. Tysm


----------



## ThumperMama (Nov 28, 2017)

Are you online?? I really need help asap! Tysm!


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 28, 2017)

ThumperMama said:


> Do all bunnies teeth grow? All breeds?



Yes. The teeth of all rabbits, all breeds, grow constantly throughout their lifetime. That is why hay is so important. It helps grind the teeth down so they do not grow too long.


----------



## ThumperMama (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi there are u online? I really need some help plz!


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 28, 2017)

ThumperMama said:


> Hi there are u online? I really need some help plz!



Ask your question and anyone who_ is_ online and knows the answer can help.


----------



## ThumperMama (Nov 28, 2017)

Thank you so much. I'm new to this whole page. I was grooming my bunny just now and noticed he either caught his toe nail on something or bit his nail so it looks cut straight across like if you were to cut his nail but its not a full cut. And there is a little blood, idk what to do, I'm freaking out.


----------



## ThumperMama (Nov 28, 2017)

I read online to trim his nail when there is a cut. but I don't trim his nails. Bc I take him to a groomer who cuts them Bc I don't feel confident enough to do it since I've never cut any pets nails b4 and never wanna go too deep so I have a professional do it so idk what to do right now. I'm worried about him bc There is a little blood.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 28, 2017)

Normally, you would start a new topic for something like this and put it in the "Health & Wellness" section. That allows the most people to see it and gives you the best chance for a reply. You would give it a title that lets people know it is about a nail problem. (This is all for future reference)

For now, though, you can read the following thread about this topic. Just click on the line below:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=84602&highlight=broken+nail


----------



## Aki (Nov 29, 2017)

I don't know if you solved your problem, but a nail cut or broken a bit high will bleeding a bit. That's normal, it happens, and it is nothing to freak out about. If it's bleeding still you can put haemostatic powder or cornstarch on the nail to stop the blood. If the nail is still hanging but mostly cut, cut the part that is mostly detached from the nail because it could get caught on something and rip the rest of the nail out. It probably hurts a bit, so your rabbit might not want to fully put weight on his paw for a few days, but the nail will grow back and it's nothing serious. When it's not bleeding anymore, you can dip his toe on some antiseptic solution safe for rabbits like biseptine once or twice a day for a few days to avoid infection , but it's probably not even necessary.
If your rabbit looks like he is hurting tomorrow and that it's impeding his consomption of food or anything you might need to go to a vet to get metacam (it's like ibuprofen for us - it's sage and works well for mild pain, it's actually useful to have some at home in case the rabbit is hurting from anything to a small accident to a stomach ache).
Like you were told, next time, create a thread where you explain clearly your problem. People will reply sooner and it will be more efficient - I recognized this as an old thread and almost didn't click on it because some new members have a tendancy to reply to posts which have been inactive for years...


----------



## NightOwl (May 6, 2019)

I was playing games then I went to feed my rabbit then I seen some red stuff so I opened it mouth then it two top teeth were chipped off his lip was bloody what do I do


----------

